# LRP, Tekin, or Novak



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Which one would you pick to run your sensored motor? Is Tekin that much better than the others?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I dont know about LRP but have run both Novak and Tekin and between the 2 later, Tekin hands down. Not only does it run cool, its fast and you can do adjustments from the ESC easy and quickly with no complicated light or button sequencing. Stay away from the Novak, they overheat easily fans are huge, limited to 4s only and inputs are screwy as well as difficult to program by comparison. I havent heard much bad about LRP but few ppl use it, it was one of the first, dont know if the specs are as high as the newer stuff. GL man and welcome to the BL club.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, yeah I have a castle creations Mamba Max, but I want to go something sensored. I may go LRP until getting the Tekin is warranted. I want the RS Pro but don't feel like spending $300 and barely run it in the Houston area. The regular RS has a brushless limit of 5.5, I want to run 6.5 so that may be a little too close to the limits of the ESC. LRP's limit is around 4t, of the same price range of the RS. 

IDK I may just get the Tekin and run 7.5 in the B44. 

Appx how fast is a 7.5 anyway?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh i was speaking about the 1/8th buggy type ESCs, Im sorry the RS version for the 1/10th and other brands in that division is a different ball game.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

For 1/8 there are a few good choice's but for 1/10 there is only 1 tekin. Don't waste your money on another brand.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Karl, get the Tekin. LRP has a brand new speedo (SX I think?) out. Who knows how it will perform? Speedos and servos are not a good place to try to save money.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> For 1/8 there are a few good choice's but for 1/10 there is only 1 tekin. Don't waste your money on another brand.


And whats wrong with LRP ? ? ?:cop:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What kind of speed you think the 7.5 will generate? I have a 5700 in it right now sensorless, I am sure with LiPo it should be enough for me to handle if not too much.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I "heard" LRP stands for Lousy Rotten Performance. So, I heard.

/joking


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> Well I "heard" LRP stands for Lousy Rotten Performance. So, I heard.
> 
> /joking


From Phil.....Im sure :rotfl:


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

LRP is not out yet. It's teh SPX8.


I will be giong LRP because all LRP products carry a lifetime warranty. From what I have seen with ALL the other 1/8 esc's I will be needing it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Wait till Earl chimes in. I know he has run just about every system in his B44 and has gone with the Tekin for many reasons (especially over LRP).


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

We are talking 1/8 systems boyeeeee. I know Earl has not run the LRP one.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I know Earl likes the Tekin over all others. I think he says its smoother.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> We are talking 1/8 systems boyeeeee. I know Earl has not run the LRP one.


No Otro Hoto, WE were talking 1/10 BL systems and you butted in with your 1/8 silliness. Ha ha ha. :cheers:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris, I think I am almost ready to compete with you guys. All I need now is another transponder. I may have to do the velcro thing but, I have the Lipo, and the Bar Codes. So, I am ready to blaze.

I guess this will be a good weekend to break the 8 down and clean her up nice....lol. Alond with the rest of them.

I may end up giving LRP a chance.


These are the weekends you wish there was an indoor track around.....lol.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> These are the weekends you wish there was an indoor track around.....lol.


:work:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Thinking I may have to dust off the Losi Micro and play in the living room this weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm staying inside as well.....building up a new Xray this weekend.....sold my older buggy.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Think I may get started building this SC10 up this weekend. RCP rained out in SA and I'm guessing we ain't playing Jr. Team Tennis tomorrow either.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have nothing to build, clean, repair or setup. No race tonight so I won't need to sleep all day tomorrow. No race tonight so there will be nothing to repair on Sunday. I better figure out something to do quick or the wife will figure it out for me. LOL. I wonder what M&M will look like tomorrow. Maybe I can go run the 1/16 Revo out there. Just a little more exciting than driving in the living room


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

M&M is probably a lake. I may run by there today after work and see do they have anything interesting.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

a afew of us were thinking that too. But get ya water proof stock traxxas's out there and get dirty! lol if they let us run on it. I'll have to call today.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

darrenwilliams said:


> I have nothing to build, clean, repair or setup. No race tonight so I won't need to sleep all day tomorrow. No race tonight so there will be nothing to repair on Sunday. I better figure out something to do quick or the wife will figure it out for me. LOL.


Sounds like you need to swing by S'Land this weekend and help me finish this bump box conversion for Todd's Revo! Oh yeah, I gots me a Revo too! Have not yet begun to modify, but I will soon. Oh, I will, ha ha ha!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I got the alum shocks for my Revo. Guess I could install them.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, all this Revo talk, all I have to do is charge up the batteries. Well I also need to seal up the 3.3 but whatever.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I went to M&M yesterday and bought the CVD kit for the Mini Revo. Now I have plenty to do. If the rain can hold off we may be able to run at M&M today. There were a few puddles on the track and the grass needs to be mowed but still a little better than the living room.....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Hey, all this Revo talk, all I have to do is charge up the batteries. Well I also need to seal up the 3.3 but whatever.


Yeah I knew that already. And Lyn Pate still has his I think. These things are fun, need to hit the track with them some day.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The only time he's going to redo that track is if we start a consistent racing schedule there again. I was thinking on the THRC days we can run both 1:10 and 18th and or 16th. They want to shorten the on-road track to accommodate the Revos. I say run the on-roads then run the off roads after or before.


Electrics wont kick up that much dust, then just run the 16ths on the "big" track too.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Wasn't talking about M&M, but we could play with them there too. Was thinking more Mike's or The River. My Saturdays are booked until early November, but I'm going to try to make a couple of River races on Fridays. I'll let you know when the Revo's race ready.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*HEH HEH, HEH HEH*

Still have the Revo , XXXNT DRAKE, XXX CR , XXXT FRANCIS. GOTS LOTS TO PLAY WITH!!! 44 will be going with me on my week long business trip to Louisiana and Mississippi. Starting tomorrow. Will keep yall posted on progress.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, The Revo's really tight on the MnM track. I was just thinking of 10th scales at M's. But, I will see how the Alvin track will be for 10th scales.

Max...you seem like a real Losi fan the bro...lo.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep*

Been one for long time. Been nice to me foresure. Times got tough but looking up now. Looking forward to hitting the dirt real soon. B44 is now on it's way to being put together while I'm on the raod this week.


----------

